# Best way to "straighten" cords?



## DMONSTER (Aug 7, 2010)

My microphone cable for some reason no matter how neatly I store it it always curls and twists its self back up, any good procedures to straighten them back out?


----------



## drenzium (Aug 8, 2010)

stretch them?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 8, 2010)

I always just wind cables up into a nice coil, and they're usually fine. Just be sure to tie them up when coiled. 

A cable is never going to be fully straightened if it's being moved around a lot.


----------



## Mop (Aug 8, 2010)

Try leaving it out in the sun for a while straightened out if the jacket is wanting to curl up like that


----------



## Winspear (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not sure how to straighten it - but for the future..

Check out the way to coil a cable without any twists.


----------



## CodyMTS (Aug 8, 2010)

drenzium said:


> stretch them?



dont, this will at best change nothing about your cord and at worst break the fine strands of copper wire that make the cable ie giving you scratchy/bad signal cables

best thing to do is get all the knots etc out of it by sorting it out, then when its un-knotted / twisted, roll it into a circle

when you come across kinks in the circle, first try twisting them with your fingers to the opposite direction that it twists, one roll at a time. if the fingertwisting method doesnt work, try flicking the rest of the lead and see if it spins on itself

basicly the goal is to get it into a relatively untwisted roll, gaffa the roll at the point you held it when you were making it, then hang it somewhere so that way the memory resets from being twisted and tangled to straight and round

or buy a new cable and take better care of it


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 8, 2010)

the trick to "un-fucking" cables, like everyone has said, is making sure they're stored properly all the time. Buy yourself some double sided velcro strip (fuzzy on one side and grabby on the other) and roll up your cables EXACTLY the way that video shows, once coiled, use a piece of the strip to tie that cable up so it cab'e cone unraveded during transit. Due to the nature of the materials that cables are made from, they don't really WANT to bend twist, but if you bend and twist them, after a while, they'll want to stay that way. 

If you coil, store and use your cables without ridiculous knots and tabgles in them (ever) then you shouldn't have any troubles. It doesn't take that long to do properly when you know how. Just do it and it'll save a LOT of trouble down the road, especially if you have 35 pounds of cabling in your house, like me.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 8, 2010)

It looks like it's just twisted. Untwist it, and you should be fine.


----------



## DMONSTER (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright thanks to you all


----------

